# Red dwarf poodle breeder in Europe



## FreshElly (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi all!

I'm from Milano, Italy. I'm searching for a very good quality kennel in Europe (red dwarf poodle).
I'm searching and searching, but there are very few breeders of this colour, especially for dwarfs.

Do you have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi I follow a german breeder on instagram who has red minis. She is very new, I think the current litter is her first and I assune that both are accounted for. She also started a dog shampoo business. Her instagram name is coolpoodles. 

I dont know anything about her breeding, nothing about health tests etc. So please if you contact her make sure that she is responsible. If she or other breeders dont have litters within your timeframe then you can ask them to refer you to other breeders. 

Red is definately harder to find and be extra careful with breeders. As they become more popular the bad breeders start to take advantage. 

Have you checked out the Italian FCI club? How far are you willing to travel?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I just want to clarify, since I don't know the words in Italian. Are you looking for a toy (the smallest variety) or a mini (7 kg)?


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

cowpony said:


> I just want to clarify, since I don't know the words in Italian. Are you looking for a toy (the smallest variety) or a mini (7 kg)?


Usually dwarf is mini at least in dutch and german. @FreshElly is it the same in Italian?


----------

